# How much snow do you have?



## OldMachinist (Dec 6, 2013)

We have 8" and they're predicting 4" more before it quits tonight.


----------



## tripletap3 (Dec 6, 2013)

Burrr. I only have snow in my beer fridge freezer fight now. It is 78 degrees here and I am putting up Christmas decorations for my wife including a big snowman. I really need to putting up a beach umbrella.


----------



## xalky (Dec 6, 2013)

I don't think we're gonna get any here in CT. Probably just a freezing rain mix crap.


----------



## Senna (Dec 6, 2013)

Altogether too much!

We got like 15+ inches over three days here.

Enough to partially collapse the roof of my fire damaged garage, greatly complicating the task of removing and inventorying everything in there.

ServPro, who was hired by my insurance company to do that work dragged their feet and now my adjuster cut them out of the job and is going to pay me to do it instead.

I firmly believe that there is not one single good thing about Winter in NE MN! I hate it!!!!


----------



## Dave Smith (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm in Rochester Minnesota and have no snow but it is 7 degrees and the sun is shining bright-----Dave)


----------



## chuckorlando (Dec 6, 2013)

Just mowed the lawn. It's bout 75 here


----------



## Maxx (Dec 6, 2013)

None here.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Dec 6, 2013)

Snow? I'm in the North Carolina mountains and it's 70 degrees ...... Subject to change at any second though


----------



## toag (Dec 6, 2013)

we got about 4 inches so far, here in sunny mid ohio.   at least i dont have to mow the grass!


----------



## furpo (Dec 6, 2013)

6" of snow and  -12 Deg. F. this morning


----------



## GK1918 (Dec 6, 2013)

Nothing  today 55 *  imaging that I cant thats where my bucks come from


last pic she did it not me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## David S (Dec 6, 2013)

OldMachinist said:


> We have 8" and they're predicting 4" more before it quits tonight.
> 
> View attachment 65489
> View attachment 65490
> View attachment 65491




Don our snow is almost all gone, had about 8" mid November then the temps plunged.  Been warmer lately.

BTW is that a VW transporter in your bottom pic?  Loved those things.

David S


----------



## pestilence (Dec 6, 2013)

It was UNBELIEVABLY cold last night.  

There was FROST on the grass this morning!


----------



## wrmiller (Dec 6, 2013)

pestilence said:


> It was UNBELIEVABLY cold last night.
> 
> There was FROST on the grass this morning!



From someone who spent the last 14 years in Tucson, I can relate. I can also be very jealous because we got 6+ inches here and this morning the wind chill was -20. We won't get above freezing until sometime next week.

I wanna move back to Tucson!  

Bill


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Dec 6, 2013)

2 degrees here in SW MN.  4-8 inches of snow.  Depending how it drifted.


----------



## OldMachinist (Dec 6, 2013)

David it's a Honda ACTY, right hand drive and full time 4WD. Here's a better picture of it before I added the plow.


----------



## OldMachinist (Dec 6, 2013)

[video]http://s245.photobucket.com/user/calfranch/media/HondaATCY/Front%20Bumper/DSCF1285.mp4.html[/video]


----------



## OldMachinist (Dec 7, 2013)

6 degrees right now, it was 4 whenI came out to the shop to put wood in the fire.




It was nearly impossible to plow thru the snow drifts this morning after they froze solid last night.


----------



## "Mike" (Dec 7, 2013)

They really got dumped on in parts of Mo but I'm about 25 miles northeast of there and got NOTHING.  The line of snow was just south of us.  Cold as he!!  here though.  12 deg F when I got up. We were SUPPOSED to get a boatload of snow but it just slid below us by just a few miles.  More expected Monday and Tuesday.  Fixed the tires on the JD and put a new battery in it so I'm READY to shove some snow,  just don't want to!   Mike.


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 7, 2013)

About 6" here, and luckily I was out of town for most of it.  Thermometer showed -12 F when I got up this morning, luckily it is above zero now.


----------



## pdentrem (Dec 7, 2013)

Zero, zlitch, nada, nothing. Flakes in the air and getting colder. Was near 55F on Thursday and some of Friday.
Pierre


----------



## GK1918 (Dec 7, 2013)

I know ya dont want to hear it ;;;;     here -0-snow  the last of the plows went on today, and the sander in the F900 and that is put in the shop.
Who knows   I already got 50 ton of sand salt= soooo,  the old game good year or bad year or I',m stuck with it.  but we'r ready.


----------



## eightball (Dec 7, 2013)

None for the last few years, hope the trend continues.


----------



## reds (Dec 8, 2013)

Just started here. Forecast is for 3", then ice tonight into tomorrow.


----------



## pdentrem (Dec 8, 2013)

Here in the Niagara area, there is no snow on the ground. Some flakes in the air and NWS is only calling for 1" or so over night and Monday. May get some freezing rain mixed in.
Pierre


----------



## OldMachinist (Dec 8, 2013)

Had another inch this morning and freezing drizzle/fog right now. That should make it fun on top of the 12" of snow with 1/2" of ice under it.


----------



## jfcayron (Dec 11, 2013)

What is "Snow"?
:roflmao:


----------



## eightball (Dec 11, 2013)

What is snow?    I've seen it b4 but its been so long I dont exactly remember.


----------



## savarin (Dec 11, 2013)

H'mmm, I've heard of that stuff I think. :rofl:
Just on 90'F at the moment with thunderstorm on the way to drive up the humidity.hew:


----------



## PIKEMAN (Dec 11, 2013)

I plowed today for the first time this winter. there is a "brass ape alert" out for tonight! ( do not leave them on the porch, they will freeze their ***** off) About a foot of snow here. Tractor is a 1945 farmall BN, my dad purchased from the original owner in 1971, I inherited it in 1994.


----------



## OldMachinist (Dec 11, 2013)

That's way I used to plow. Freezing my rear off on a tractor.


----------



## cascao (Dec 12, 2013)

I only saw snow once, in Chile.


----------



## OldMachinist (Dec 12, 2013)

It was 0 degrees F this morning when I got up around 6:30 AM CST. Last week Wednesday it was 70 degrees.


----------

